# Rahm Emanuel Pulls Out of Mayoral Race Amid Rising Chicago Body Count



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

***BREAKING***


About this website

BREITBART.COM

Rahm Emanuel Pulls Out of Mayoral Race Amid Rising Chicago Body Count


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Good.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Gee, is he calling it quits? Is he throwing in the towel? Is he admitting that his style does not work? Is he actually bowing to pressure? Is he actually admitting that the job was too much for a pile of shit like himself? Is he finally coming to realize that reality is NOT what he can deal with?

ROT IN HELL YOU LIBERAL SUCKDICK!


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

Too bad his dad didn't pull out


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Or swallow...


----------

